# A Korean Prostitute's calling card (anyone know Korean)? - threadomanced



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2003)

This is going to sound weird.  

A couple of  years ago, my wife and I went walking around our apartment complex.  This apartment was next to a fairly high traffic area, so every time we went walking, I was also looking at the ground to see what I could find.  We actually once found a Snoop Dog CD that still worked.  So, sometimes we'd find interesting things.

Well, on one such occasion, I happened upon a strange business card.  This card (below) was written in an Asian language that I couldn't read.  I worked with a guy from China, so I figured I could get him to translate it for me.  I showed him the card, and he instantly told me it was Korean.  "That's Korean", he said, smuggly.  That was a problem for me, because I didn't know anyone that spoke Korean.

So, the card has sat on my shelf at work since that time, until today, when I talked a coworker who had a scanner into scanning it for me.  

So, my quest continues.  Once you see the card, you're going to make the same assumption about it that I have - I think it's a Calling card for a prostitute.  I'll give my reasons why shortly.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2003)

Here is the front.

Note the "24" on the right-hand side.  I think this says "24 hours a day"


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2003)

This is the back.  - Directions.  Note the "(3F)".  I think that's an apartment number.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2003)

Trying to keep this vaguely on topic, I think this kind of thing would be a most excellent way to present a little side-quest to a group of adventurers - they find a business card in a different language that might have subtle hint of being something illegal.  It might gnaw at a Paladin-type to get it translated (it might even be for something in a different city, and some of the information could be outdated).

Likewise, you could include such a thing in a random treasure that a rogue in the party gets for picking pockets.  You could even make up such a card easily using one of the many foreign fonts available - type up some gibberish, translate it in your DM notes, and put an odd picture, and maybe some directions or contact information on the back.

It would be a great way to introduce a mini-quest, or even the introduction to a much larger quest in a game.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 11, 2003)

tell me you called the number!


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2003)

I did a long time back, but I think it is outside my area code.  I didn't get anyone.


----------



## Nifelhein (Nov 11, 2003)

I know a gril who speaks korean, i believe, I may ask ehr to tell me what it means, want me to ask her?


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2003)

It would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mystery Man (Nov 11, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> It would be much appreciated!





I'll just _bet_ it would.    *nudge*


----------



## Nifelhein (Nov 11, 2003)

Okay, later at home I will send her an e-mail with the pics and explain the problem, if she cannot help me she will know someone who will be able to, just wait and I will post the answer guys!!

One thing:I loved the Artificer's handbook, I haven't finished it yet but I doubt that I will ever use the magic item creation rules as they are in the PHB ever again!


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2003)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Okay, later at home I will send her an e-mail with the pics and explain the problem, if she cannot help me she will know someone who will be able to, just wait and I will post the answer guys!!
> 
> One thing:I loved the Artificer's handbook, I haven't finished it yet but I doubt that I will ever use the magic item creation rules as they are in the PHB ever again!




Great! *blush*  Ok, I never expected to see *that* in this thread, but I'll take compliments whenever I can get 'em!    And yes, that was our intent - we all hated the magic item creation system in the core rules, as so much of it didn't make any sense.

Thanks for helping on my mystery, too.  I'm betting it's a calling card.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 12, 2003)

Nifelhein, any word from your friend?


----------



## Ferret (Nov 12, 2003)

It looks like a film proccessing place, or a print shop. What does the 20,000 mean?


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 12, 2003)

Ferret said:
			
		

> It looks like a film proccessing place, or a print shop. What does the 20,000 mean?




What makes you say that?  I've no idea what the 20,000 means.  Maybe a monetary figure in Korean currency?  20,000 satisfied clients?  I don't know.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 12, 2003)

did you try:

http://babel.altavista.com/translate.dyn

they have a korean to english translator.

edit: i speak a little korean. but i can't read any.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 12, 2003)

AHA!  It is a Korean calling card - I guarantee it.  That very first symbol that looks like a stick figure next to a tree, standing on a donut, is the Korean symbol for the word "sex"!

And I was able to verify that the blue bar on the right translates into something like "open 24 hours a day".  The first two symbols under 24 represent "hours".

On the back, in the directions, there is a box with 5 symbols in it.  The bottom three symbols (starting with a 0} ) are the Korean symbols for "apartment".


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 12, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> edit: i speak a little korean. but i can't read any.



 Do you?

How'd you learn it?  Did you visit there.

I lived there for one year (a while back), yet my Korean's pretty bad, ebarresingly.  I could read the alphabet, but that's the extent of it.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 12, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Do you?
> 
> How'd you learn it?  Did you visit there.
> 
> I lived there for one year (a while back), yet my Korean's pretty bad, ebarresingly.  I could read the alphabet, but that's the extent of it.




never been there. i had friends who were korean. so when i'd go to there house i'd pick up a word or two here and there.

also i took tae kwon do lessons.

and my Godson is korean.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 12, 2003)

just an interesting thing about this thread...The title of it now says "Korean Prostitue's Calling Card..."

so anytime someone replys to this thread, then on the main forum index page, you see the words 'Korean Prostitute Calling Card' with your name under it, (as it does with my name right now )


----------



## DanMcS (Nov 12, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> also i took tae kwon do lessons.




Hah, that's the extent of my korean too, and if I ever need to converse with a korean about how to kick someone's butt, I am set!


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 12, 2003)

It says on the front:

"Pure Water Massage Treatment Center
The nation's best relaxation spot is located in the Munlae area.
If you bring a friend, you'll receive 20,000 won for the referral.

672-5728/9

The nation's first complete service for instant effects on nerves, fatigue.
Traditional Korean medicine sauna / cold & hot bath facilities
Various free refreshments, including ginseng tea 

Open 24 hours"

On the back, it says:

"The nation's best masseurs and masseuses available 24 hours."

3F means 3rd floor.  

Can I ask you though why you thought it was a calling card for a prostitute? Is this based on a picture of an attractive woman's face, the number "24", and Korean writing?

It sounds like a massage center for both men and women. There is a chance it could be sexual as with any place that offers massages, but a lot of businesses run 24 hours in Korea. There are several big shopping malls that are open 24 hours, 7 days a week, in fact. It's a bit crazy, but you'll see young people buying clothes after partying or clubbing all night.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 12, 2003)

Ed, you rock!  I had no idea you were from Korea.

So, it is something *from* Korea then?  So, that phone number is probably a phone number in Korea?

Well, there were many reasons why I always felt like it was a calling card - the picture of the woman's face, the "open 24 hours" - unusual in America, and the directions on the back appeared to lead to a residential area.  

I guess my translation of the word "sex" as the first symbol is probably taken out of context, I guess, huh?

Can you make out any of the street signs on the back?


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 12, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Ed, you rock!  I had no idea you were from Korea.
> 
> So, it is something *from* Korea then?  So, that phone number is probably a phone number in Korea?
> 
> ...




Glad to help out. 

It's definitely located in Korea, probably Seoul. All of those other locations are the map are businesses ("LG Gas Station", "Hanvit Bank", etc), except the one in the square which reads "Kukhwa Apartments" and the one in the upper right corner that says "Munlae Subway Station".

Most neighborhoods in Seoul and most other cities in Korea have mixed residential and commercial areas. There are no street names, except for major avenues and boulevards which can make it very confusing. So nearly all business cards and advertisements have maps. It's just like in Tokyo and the rest of Japan actually.     

I think you might want to change the title of this thread though, since it seems a bit inappropriate now.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, inappropriate, but certainly more interesting than "Korean massage therapist!"


----------



## drnuncheon (Nov 12, 2003)

Er...is it only in the US that massage parlors are often covers for illegal brothels?

J
...or so they say.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 12, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> AHA!  It is a Korean calling card - I guarantee it.  That very first symbol that looks like a stick figure next to a tree, standing on a donut, is the Korean symbol for the word "sex"!



Useless fact time.
Just to be a nitpicky little SOB, but Korean uses an alphabet. It's not symbolic like kanji would be. Thus, its possibly the word for 'sex'  but not really the symbol for sex.


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 13, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> Er...is it only in the US that massage parlors are often covers for illegal brothels?
> 
> J
> ...or so they say.




Of course, there are massage parlors that are fronts for brothels everywhere, but you should know that there are literally thousands of saunas and spas in Korea. The people there just love to go take a bath. There are always a few in each neighborhood and sometimes entire families go together (sexes separated though).  

My mother goes every day to get a massage and sit in the hot and cold water tubs. Most people go about once every week or so to get a body scrub and relax. When I visit Korea, I usually go at least a couple of times and it's quite nice.   

This place on the business card seems a bit more specialized and yet somewhat vague. I've never been to a "pure water massage treatment center", but my opinion is that it is legitimate. It's probably some kind of therapeutic spa.


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 13, 2003)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Useless fact time.
> Just to be a nitpicky little SOB, but Korean uses an alphabet. It's not symbolic like kanji would be. Thus, its possibly the word for 'sex'  but not really the symbol for sex.




Yes, you're right. In fact, the Korean alphabet is believed to be one of the most scientific languages in the world because it uses an alphabet in which the letters are always pronounced the same. You could literally learn to read and write Korean in a day. 

Koreans often incorporate Chinese characters in newspapers, literary pieces, and academic journals like we use Latin phrases. Not as much as the Japanese do, but more than Americans use Latin.  

The word "sex" does not appear on the business card.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 13, 2003)

I've been to the bath houses in Korea and Japan, and no, they are not prostitution houses.  Actually, as Ed said, whole families go there together.  I don't know about the "pure water", but there are many different types of soaking tubs, often with different types of herbal infusions in them.  There are also aromatic steam rooms with different herbs.  A friend tried to explain it to me once, it's very detailed.  Different types of tubs and herbs for different things.  They also use natural springs.

These places can be quite large and elaborate, with gardens, restaurants, etc.  I was at one where they built a giant waterfall (like four stories tall and two hundred feet wide) which you can watch through giant windows as you sit in a massive dry sauna room.

They are also pretty expensive.  I don't recall exactly, but the better ones were like $50 dollars just to get in.  And that doesn't include food, massages, or other special treatments.  They have giant furnaces with different types of bricks that they heat.  In one place there were railroad tracks inside the sauna, and many men pulled a small flat bed car piled high with heated bricks into the room.  It was incredibly hot.  You couldn't get closer than 10 feet to the bricks.  Some of these places are huge.

Not that I'm an expert, but I suspect the prostitution "massage parlors" someone referred to are for US soldiers and what not.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 13, 2003)

The one on the card seems like it's a small place, on only one floor.  Some of these places are palatial.


----------



## Dextra (Nov 13, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> I think you might want to change the title of this thread though, since it seems a bit inappropriate now.




Not necessarily.
A massage parlour open 24 hours?
Yeah. Even Eric's grandma knows what they "massage"...

Hound used to party at a house that used to house a 24 hour massage parlour.  You'd get creepy men showing up in the middle of the night (usually in the middle of a party) looking for sex, then getting chased out with rusty chainsaws.  Ah, good times.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 13, 2003)

Dextra said:
			
		

> Not necessarily.
> A massage parlour open 24 hours?
> Yeah. Even Eric's grandma knows what they "massage"...
> 
> Hound used to party at a house that used to house a 24 hour massage parlour.  You'd get creepy men showing up in the middle of the night (usually in the middle of a party) looking for sex, then getting chased out with rusty chainsaws.  Ah, good times.




Nope.  As far as I know, they are all open 24 hours.  Like you, I asked the same question.  The bath houses also function as motels (no, not the kind that charge by the hour.)  There are communal sleeping rooms.  What for?  Not for sex, but for sleeping.  These people work hard, and party hard.  And they live in large metropolises, where it often takes a couple hours to get home.  So on nights when they are out, they will end their night by going to a bath house, instead of going home.  The bath house lets them refresh and rejuvenate themselves, more so, they believe, then simply crashing on someone's sofa.  That's what I was told, anyway, and that's what it looked like.

What you have to remember is that it is a totally different culture and society.  Seems we were raised with certain stereotypes that its just hard for us to shake ("Asian massage parlor").  I'm sure they exist, but as far as I know most of these places are legit.  Also, I think our Puritan background is suspicious about all kinds of "touching".  I don't mean to speak for you, I'm only speaking for myself.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 13, 2003)

I've also been in southeast Asia.  In some countries, notably Thailand, the sex industry is very open.  Still illegal, but very visible.  Prostitution is big business, fueled by the extreme poverty that some ethnic groups live in.  It's truly sad.  

Massage is also quite common there.  So common that if you go to their beaches they have masseuses walking around who will give you massages right there on your beach blanket.  Massages there are done fully clothed, interestingly enough.

Edit:  In case it wasn't clear, this is not sex.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 13, 2003)

In all those countries, massage is taken very seriously.  The masseurs/masseuses go through extensive training.  

Last post on the topic.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 13, 2003)

Well, it's certainly been educational, if nothing else.

Ed - learn Korean in a day, that sounds like a money-making opportunity if I ever heard of one.


----------



## mythago (Nov 13, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> You could literally learn to read and write Korean in a day.



 Hm, weekend project! 

 In the US, 'massage parlor' is generally a synonym for a business where the massage is a very flimsy front for prostitution. Licensed massage therapists make a big point of calling themselves that, and many states have very strict requirements to be able to legally call oneself a massage therapist, because of the prostitution issue. In the Bay Area there is a lot of focus on "Asian" massage parlors, partly because of customers who have a thing about Asian women, and partly because there are smuggling rings that bring women over illegally for that purpose. (In other parts of the country, less so, I believe.)

 I forsee a lot of cross-cultural wacky hijinks caused by these differences


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 13, 2003)

mythago said:
			
		

> I forsee a lot of cross-cultural wacky hijinks caused by these differences




Kind of like Scooby Doo, if shown on the Playboy channel.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 13, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Kind of like Scooby Doo, if shown on the Playboy channel.





i would've liked to have seen Sarah Gellar on the Playboy channel.


----------



## Nifelhein (Nov 13, 2003)

Here I am and I see that Ed has already answered the whole thing, I couldn't connect yesterday, was sleeping, after all I must once in a while... and I haven't received my friend's e-mail yet, sometimes she is a lot busy and check e-mails once in a week only...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 29, 2010)

kind of interesting thread - kind of interesting that it also came back to life from a spam post, which gives it that element that makes for a good story.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 29, 2010)

Spam post removed and spammer banned - but I agree, it's still an interesting old thread.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 29, 2010)

What would really cap this off is if someone in Korea could call the number and see if it's still in business, 7 years later.


----------



## Hussar (Jul 29, 2010)

Crap, never noticed the threadomancy.

I would point out that on the back, it's an "Ahn Ma Shi Suk So" (my transliteration is rusty as heck) which means Blind Woman Massage Parlour and, yes, this is very much a ... full service massage parlour.


----------



## buddhafrog (Jul 30, 2010)

Never thought I'd be able to add my insight on this topic on Enworld, but here goes:

Living in Korea now, and have for almost a decade.  My wife (now Korean-American) is a descendant of King SeJong, the "greatest" of the Korean Kings.  He created the language Hangul in the 1400's to replace the Chinese borrowed language - they used many of the characters/pictures used in chinese, although with different pronunciations and often altered meanings.  It was a very difficult language and created a distinct class of educated scholars (very few) and the masses.  

Sejong created a scientific language that would be easy to learn.  It is, extremely.  [learning the Korean language is another thing altogether].  With 5 hours study, you could read any Korea word, promised.

Side note: being a direct decedent of the King means nothing these days, however it is pretty cool for my D&D loving 9 year old son.  When we visit Seoul we always visit the Sejong family palace - 
GyeongBokGung Palace.  It's enormous, mysterious, and filled with adventure for anyone, but especially a young mind like my son.  He likes to mention that hereditarily, this is also his palace... though I doubt they'd look too kindly on a 1/2 Korean 1/2 Caucasian descendant.

This card is likely not about sex mostly b/c it is for men and women.  It is in Korea, and the 20,000 won equals about $17.  

You can find cards like this littering the streets in downtown areas late at night, especially on the weekend.  Daily you can see drop-out boys riding their mopeds flipping business cards (for all sorts of business, but heavy on the nightclub and hostess clubs) in all directions.  Probably in Korean Town LA as well.  In Japan, where sex is famously more open, it'll look like sex cards fell from the sky like snow.  (none of this, especially in Korea, will help a desperate foreigner find quick sex by the way - these places generally aren't too interested in foreign clients).

Many massage parlors are not open 24 hrs.  If it's open 24 hours, it does have a greater chance to be a pseudo-sex shop.  You could still go to these places and get the straight massage, but if you paid more, and only if the masseuse was willing, there could be a deal made between both parties.

The business of sex is huge in Korea, from hostess karaoke clubs, coffee shop girls who deliver coffee and ride around on mopeds, salons that do more than wash your hair, to the dingy small alleys where sad ladies stand in floor to ceiling storefront windows drenched in red lights.  It is much more accepted here than in America.  However, sex here is not in your face, is not the seedy swampland at all you'll find in places like Thailand.  Rather it is understood that sex happens and you might as well make money from it, although it is always hidden and behind doors.  In general Korea is a *very* modest country and think Americans are sluts.  Odd, but possibly true.  The only big problem I have with it is that this is semi-approved for men, while women seeking such places would be considered absolutely wretched.

The sex industry is huge - these articles say it ranges from 1-5% of Gross Domestic Product, which is nuts - and you should know that Korea is very wealthy, 15th GNP in the world.
Commercial sex survives despite crackdown
4%
wiki never lies

As for baths, salons, etc, they are everywhere.  I lived for a year in an apt with no shower.  I went every other day to the small public bath down the block.  They are awesome.  My sons and I go monthly.  I've gone with the male members of my wife's family.  About 10 of us from three generations sitting around naked soaking then scrubbing ourselves to get rid of the dead skin.  Odd, but with the proper mindset, a very healthy thing.  When my dad visited, he would have none of it, not surprisingly.

But as for D&D, I think it's an awesome idea.  Drop a card on a dead person's body or a sort of coupon in a treasure chest.  What will it lead to?  Sex?  "Saw"-type execution club?  Magic trade show?  Spy or assassin's calling card, etc.


----------



## Orius (Jul 30, 2010)

I wandered into this topic out of perverse curiosity, I thought maybe a Korean hooker would have some of geek oriented pick up line given how much they love Starcraft over there or something.  Then I noticed the dates and wondered who hell necroed this and why?  Noobs necro the damndest things sometimes.  If it was spam though, I'll bet 50 electrum pieces that it was one of those Chinese dating service things that have been spamming message boards and webpage comment areas a lot recently.


----------



## haakon1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hussar said:


> Blind Woman Massage Parlour and, yes, this is very much a ... full service massage parlour.




I can't say for Korea what that would mean.

But in Singapore (my wife is Singaporean, and we go at least once a year), I've been to a blind massage parlor.  What it means there is literally a massage parlor where the masseurs (male in this case) are blind.  In Singapore apparently it's an option in education for the blind to train as a masseur/masseuse, with the idea that it's all done by touch.

It's quite possible Korea might have the same cultural norm.

I believe in Chinese-speaking countries, a front for prostitution would typically be called a tea house, or perhaps a barbershop.  Again Korean culture may differ, and I may be remembering wrong -- I'm vaguely remembering a tale by a Chinese-speaking college friend who lived in Taiwan that I heard 20+ years ago, plus some Pearl S. Buck stuff.


----------



## Hussar (Jul 30, 2010)

In Korea, the tea house is called a Da Bang.  Kinda-sorta hostess club.  Some of them are *ahem* more full service, but most are not.  If you wander around Korea, you'll see young women in very tight dresses on scooters with a coffee service in the basket of the scooter.  They do deliver.

Yes, traditionally, blind woman massage was a fairly straight up job.  However, these places are almost never on the up and up.  If it was, 20k won wouldn't be enough.  The 20k won is the door money.

I suppose it's possible this could be an exception, but, my money is, it's not.

((Hey Buddhafrog, where did you live in Korea?  I was there from 98 to late 02.  Mostly in Taejon.))


----------



## buddhafrog (Jul 31, 2010)

Joshua Randall said:


> What would really cap this off is if someone in Korea could call the number and see if it's still in business, 7 years later.




I'm on it!  If only b/c I am in Korea and this finally makes me feel as if my time here, after a decade, *now* has a meaning.  See, I just knew I was meant to come here.  I Will update Sunday.  Stay tuned for the breaking news.


----------



## buddhafrog (Jul 31, 2010)

Hussar said:


> In Korea, the tea house is called a Da Bang.  Kinda-sorta hostess club.  Some of them are *ahem* more full service, but most are not.  If you wander around Korea, you'll see young women in very tight dresses on scooters with a coffee service in the basket of the scooter.  They do deliver.
> 
> Yes, traditionally, blind woman massage was a fairly straight up job.  However, these places are almost never on the up and up.  If it was, 20k won wouldn't be enough.  The 20k won is the door money.
> 
> ...




I'm here now, in Ulsan, since 2008.  I was here from '95-'00 in Pusan then Seoul.

I've been to a blind masseuse.  I can't imagine how much he would have had to pay me to have sex with him.  But no, it wasn't a sex business.

I've been to a "da bang 다방", and was like a dark bar where hostesses poured your drink and laughed at your jokes. I've been to very-high-end private karaokes where the host of the party spent close to $2K one night, and we had plenty of beautiful women serving us drinks and food, sitting closely with us and dancing and flirting.  There might have been a little extra curricular activities when some of the others went to the restroom - I don't know.  But I'm married and all...


----------



## El Mahdi (Jul 31, 2010)

I was in Korea from '97 to mid '01, when I was able to see the "Juicy" Bars first hand.  They're extremely prevalent around the military bases.  Kind of sucked at the time because it could be difficult to find a non-Juicy Bar to just hang out at (one where you aren't constantly getting asked to "by me a Juicy?").  Some guys really enjoyed those bars though.  I knew one guy that maxed out a $10,000 dollar limit credit card during a 1 year tour, all on Juicy Girls.  However, this was all pre-crackdown, so I don't know how much, or whether, it's changed.  I am glad though that they've been cracked down on.  It was pure and simple sex trade and traffiking.

There were three different types of Juicy Bars outside of my base (Osan) in Songtan: Korean bars, Filipina bars, and Russian bars.  They all worked basically the same: you could buy one of the bar girls a Juicy (usually a small glass of juice) for $5 to $10 dollars, and for as long as the girl had a drink, she would sit and talk to you.  How fast she drank the Juice depended a bit on how interesting a conversationalist you could be, but usually more on how much pressure the mama-san put on her.  Also, you could pay a girls "bar-fine" in order to get her out of the bar for the night (although not always, but usually for sex).  It always had to be negotiated with the mama-san or bar owner, and could vary from $20 to $100 for every hour she still had on her shift.

The Korean bars were filled with mostly Korean girls, who were more or less free agents (although they've probably gotten into this the same way most women in America get into this type of thing).  The Filipina and Russian girls were another story.  They were usually tricked into coming to Korea for a "Hostess" job, then had they're passport taken away from them by their patron upon arrival.  They don't get their passports back until they've payed back their patron for their travel and living expenses.  Typically, the girls don't make enough money from just guys ordering them Juices, so allowing themselves to be bar-fined out is the only way to make enough money.  It's all their own choice, yet not really...  Girls being beaten into compliance, or because of trying to run away, weren't completely unheard of either.

There was a big expose by 60 minutes a few years ago that prompted a change in the UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice) making it illegal to bar-fine a girl, and causing a major crackdown on the sex trade by the Korean government.  I don't know how successful it was since I had already left by then, but I still see stories in the press.  I recently read an article stating that the sex industry was still as prevalent as ever, and another about a new military investigation of whether military security forces are protecting the Juicy-Bars (probably referring to the Town Patrols, which are supposed to be there to keep military members from getting out of line and creating incidents).

Pre-crackdown, there was virtually nothing being done to check it.  Military leadership simply didn't have any authority to do anything about it.  Even some officers patroned the girls.  There was actually a book floating around the units, compiled by military members previously stationed there and called _"The Keys to the Kingdom"_, explaining how to best achieve success in getting a Juicy Girl.  Kind of a "Juicy Girls for Dummies" book.  It was really quite sordid and disgraceful.



But, back to the OP, if the massage parlour on that card does include sex, as some have already said it probably doesn't prefer foriegners, and quite likely out-and-out forbids GI's.  I could see it as a pretty cool adventure hook also.  Understanding the Juicy Bars could add some interesting color and intrigue to modern campaigns also.  Perhaps a Juicy Girl has some important information you need, for the price of getting her free of her patron...


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 31, 2010)

Between this thread and videos of the Star Craft competitions in South Korea, with all the fangirls the gamers have like musicians pop entertainers have here, both of which I sort of knew about but never really read anything on it until recently, it's become blatantly obvious:

(South) Korea is awesome!


----------



## El Mahdi (Jul 31, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> ...it's become blatantly obvious: (South) Korea is awesome!




Well, I don't know if I'd consider it awesome, but it's definitely interesting and should be experienced at least once. I'll say there's some awesome things to be experienced there, especially Bibimbap and Kimchi!

Also, am I the only one who sees disturbing irony with this thread having a burning icon while being titled _"A Korean Prostitute..."_?


----------



## diaglo (Aug 1, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> . I'll say there's some awesome things to be experienced there, especially Bibimbap and Kimchi!




i'm having some of kim's chi right now

IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## buddhafrog (Aug 1, 2010)

El Mahdi ~ all the info I've posted doesn't relate to the bars around military bases.  I've been in some of those as well and ElMahdi has described them correctly.  Though he didn't mention the gay bars that can usually be found there now, although I don't think there is a sex industry involved with these clubs.

IMO, I've been around the world, and while I am connected to Korea and have spent much of my life here, it ain't that awesome.  It's a big, modern, asian country.  Most homogeneous nation in the world.  One of the most moral/repressed outside of the middle east.  Fairly closed-minded but opening up.  Compact as hell.  They work too hard and make their students study until late into the night (I'm busy tutoring until midnight five days a week). But the people are good hearted and kind, are trustworthy, have achieved amazing progress , and they LOVE D&D.... at least the 20+ students I've introduced to game.  About 75% of these kids would rather play D&D than computer games, which is saying somethigng.


----------



## haakon1 (Aug 1, 2010)

buddhafrog said:


> they LOVE D&D




This does not surprise me.  If D&D were in Chinese, Korean, and Japanese, I suspect it would sell well.

I asked once if it was in Chinese, and The Rouse said no.  So I'm guessing no Korean or Japanese either.  But I might be wrong.


----------



## Orius (Aug 1, 2010)

haakon1 said:


> This does not surprise me.  If D&D were in Chinese, Korean, and Japanese, I suspect it would sell well.
> 
> I asked once if it was in Chinese, and The Rouse said no.  So I'm guessing no Korean or Japanese either.  But I might be wrong.




I'm pretty sure there are Japanese editions out there.  I've played enough console RPGs to see some pretty obvious influences.  And then there's _Record of Lodoss War_.


----------



## Hussar (Aug 1, 2010)

haakon1 said:


> This does not surprise me.  If D&D were in Chinese, Korean, and Japanese, I suspect it would sell well.
> 
> I asked once if it was in Chinese, and The Rouse said no.  So I'm guessing no Korean or Japanese either.  But I might be wrong.




I dunno about Korean, but I do know the books are in Japanese since at least 2e (I've actually seen those) onwards.  I've heard that the 1e books are translated also, but, I cannot say for sure.

Wouldn't surprise me at all if D&D books were in Korean as well.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 1, 2010)

Orius said:


> And then there's _Record of Lodoss War_.



Which is part of the mega massive Sword World RPG. Ask anyone from Japan what the most famous RPG is and they'll say Sword World, not D&D. Of course, it was based on D&D and RuneQuest (this was back in 1988).


----------



## Xris Robin (Aug 1, 2010)

jonesy said:


> Which is part of the mega massive Sword World RPG. Ask anyone from Japan what the most famous RPG is and they'll say Sword World, not D&D. Of course, it was based on D&D and RuneQuest (this was back in 1988).




Sword World came later.  Lodoss started like Dragonlance, sessions logs from actually playing D&D, published in a magazine.  Later they came out with Lodoss Companion, which was just a Lodoss rpg, and now it seems to be part of Sword World.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 1, 2010)

So, umm...related to the topic of Korea, has anyone else seen Queen Seon Deok?

I've watched the first 2 episodes, would love to catch more of it.  Great historical drama about some of the early rulers of one of the longest empires ever to exist in the history of mankind that my stupid public school education never mentioned even once.


----------



## Mantra (Aug 2, 2010)

This isn't surprising. Doesn't the world revolve around the west? ...being sarcastic of course.


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (Aug 2, 2010)

I clicked on this thread, and immediately noticed the KoreaCupid.com ad to the right. I love accidentally appropriate coincidences!

I also love how Philippino wives are popular in Korea, while Korean women are advertised here.


----------



## 3catcircus (Aug 2, 2010)

buddhafrog said:


> I'm here now, in Ulsan, since 2008.




No kidding - so am I, living in Bangeodong (over in Dong-gu) near the HHI yard.  Where're you at?


----------



## Hussar (Aug 2, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> So, umm...related to the topic of Korea, has anyone else seen Queen Seon Deok?
> 
> I've watched the first 2 episodes, would love to catch more of it.  Great historical drama about some of the early rulers of one of the longest empires ever to exist in the history of mankind that my stupid public school education never mentioned even once.




To be honest, I haven't seen the show, so this is a bit uninformed, but I would take any Korean "historical" drama with an ENORMOUS dollop of salt.  Korean history is a *very* politicized subject.  The fact that it wasn't mentioned in your history classes in your public school is not necessarily evidence of the lack of knowledge of your school.

Besides, the Silla dynasty lasted from about 50 AD to about 900 AD.  It was one of the three kingdoms.  But, hardly one of the longest empires.  It was a tiny little kingdom that shared an area about the size of New York State with two other kingdoms.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 2, 2010)

Hussar said:


> To be honest, I haven't seen the show, so this is a bit uninformed, but I would take any Korean "historical" drama with an ENORMOUS dollop of salt.  Korean history is a *very* politicized subject.  The fact that it wasn't mentioned in your history classes in your public school is not necessarily evidence of the lack of knowledge of your school.
> 
> Besides, the Silla dynasty lasted from about 50 AD to about 900 AD.  It was one of the three kingdoms.  But, hardly one of the longest empires.  It was a tiny little kingdom that shared an area about the size of New York State with two other kingdoms.




Oh, it's definitely historical fiction, it's just classified as "historical drama" for some reason.  But...I LIKE historical fiction.  Also, it's on Hulu right now, hadn't realized that.  I've now seen 4 episodes, it seems to just keep getting better.

As for its length...I guess wikipedia no longer has a page for the list, all I could find was the list of longest lasting empires from one of the users.  Has Silla at 5th longest in duration...ever, though.  Unless his dates are completely and uterrly off-kilter, seems pretty impressive to me.

The thing about my schooling was...I didn't learn *anything* about Korea.  At all.  Or Africa.  Or Australia.  Asia as a whole wasn't covered much.  I read up on the history of some of those places on my own, but nothing in the actual classes.  Maybe Silla wasn't important enough to mention, sure.  I just felt like ripping on my world history classes a little.


----------



## Mantra (Aug 2, 2010)

3catcircus said:


> No kidding - so am I, living in Bangeodong (over in Dong-gu) near the HHI yard.  Where're you at?




Hi 3catcircus. I know you were asking buddhafrog, but I am in Gyeong Ju just down the road, so to speak, from Ulsan...perhaps a game is brewing


----------



## Mantra (Aug 2, 2010)

Hussar said:


> To be honest, I haven't seen the show, so this is a bit uninformed, but I would take any Korean "historical" drama with an ENORMOUS dollop of salt.  Korean history is a *very* politicized subject.




I couldn't agree with this statement more. I have found most the historical dramas here in Korea very difficult to stomach. Pride and over the top dramatization is a bad historical mix.


----------



## Hussar (Aug 2, 2010)

SotS- oh totally agrre.  Didn't learn anything about Korea either.  I've often wonderd why Hollywood almost never talks about the Korean War.


----------



## 3catcircus (Aug 2, 2010)

Mantra said:


> Hi 3catcircus. I know you were asking buddhafrog, but I am in Gyeong Ju just down the road, so to speak, from Ulsan...perhaps a game is brewing




I certainly love to, but, I'm moving back to the States in less than a month.


----------



## Mantra (Aug 2, 2010)

Hussar said:


> SotS- oh totally agrre.  Didn't learn anything about Korea either.  I've often wonderd why Hollywood almost never talks about the Korean War.




It isn't called "the forgotten war" for nothing! It probally isn't talked about much because it is wedged between WWII and Vietnam. Both of which are sexier conflicts. Outside of the first year of the Korean War (re police action!) the front lines were pretty much stagnant...as they are today.


----------



## Mantra (Aug 2, 2010)

3catcircus said:


> I certainly love to, but, I'm moving back to the States in less than a month.





I guess that is good for you and bad for me. Have a good flight back.


----------



## haakon1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hussar said:


> I've often wonderd why Hollywood almost never talks about the Korean War.




Well, there is MASH.

I agree with the comment that it's overshadowed by WWII (same equipment, from M1's and BAR's to amphibious landings and P-51 Mustangs) and Vietnam (also Asia, North v. South, campaign of the Cold War).


----------



## buddhafrog (Aug 4, 2010)

How about that, small world.  I'm in Nam gu Dal dong "downtown" near Lotte Department store.  Are you teaching?  I've been teaching D&D to small classes.  It's gone amazingly well.


----------



## buddhafrog (Aug 4, 2010)

PLEASE ~ we need to get a game together!  I haven't played in a game since the 80's.  I've picked up the hobby again as a DM to teach ESL to kids here - it's been AWESOME... but I'd *love* to play in a game.  I've posted here in the games wanted sections but not replies.  But thanks to potential-Korean-prostitute-callingcards, there might be a game brewing.


----------



## Hussar (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry, not living in Korea anymore.  Was teaching in Taejon some years back.  But, yeah, using gaming for ESL is fantastic.  My lot are a bit young for D&D, but the Heroes of Hesiod game worked great.  They've been begging to play it again.

Plus my monthly boardgaming night with my adult class has worked great too.  We've just started playing Endevor after giving Cataan a thorough go through.  Schweet.  Whodathunk my geekdom would work in a classroom.


----------



## 3catcircus (Aug 4, 2010)

buddhafrog said:


> How about that, small world.  I'm in Nam gu Dal dong "downtown" near Lotte Department store.  Are you teaching?  I've been teaching D&D to small classes.  It's gone amazingly well.




Not sure if you were referring to Hussar or me...

I know exactly where you are describing - we make the trip out of "the boonies" of Dong gu to get across town quite frequently.  That is the problem with being in Dong gu - other than making the drive down the Asanno (and fighting rush-hour traffic in front of the MIPO yard while doing so...), it is very isolated.  We're actually living in the Bangeojin Hyundai Foreigner's Apartments (New Foreigner's Apartments), but I've yet to find other D&D players.

I am an engineer working on a project with HHI - my wife is a elementary school teacher back home, but the limited amount of time we are here (and that she only has a Dependent's visa) pretty much prevented her from trying to find a job teaching English.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 4, 2010)

buddhafrog said:


> I'm on it!  If only b/c I am in Korea and this finally makes me feel as if my time here, after a decade, *now* has a meaning.  See, I just knew I was meant to come here.  I Will update Sunday.  Stay tuned for the breaking news.



Eagerly awaiting your report, buddhafrog.


----------



## buddhafrog (Aug 4, 2010)

interesting - my son goes to HHI school and his best friend lives in your apartment complex.  Interesting.  Let's communicate via message here and see if it's feasible to run a game or even encounter.  Either way, maybe we can get together for a drink or the like.  Small world....


----------



## buddhafrog (Aug 4, 2010)

UPDATE - BREAKING NEWS:

OK, not too breaking.  Alas, the number no longer exists.  Probably has gone out of business.  However, my wife (naturalized Korean-American) suggests that the place might have been closed for illegal activities.  To her, she thinks this place is more than just a massage parlor.  The picture on the front was enough for her, but add the 24 hours and she's sure.  

A couple more notes from the card: it suggests the place has hot and cold baths and some sort of Chinese medicines (probably herbal baths), which is all pretty standard.  But advertising massages, which are always available and very public/non-sexual in public baths, is very dodgey.  I'm still hesitant b/c the male/female masseuses available.  Last note, the part of Seoul this was located in is also a little seedy according to my wife.

As for D&D, if the calling card found was particularly enticing, it might be interesting to have the business out of business, maybe replaced by a front company which can initially better judge the potential customers.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 5, 2010)

I love the Internet.


----------



## buddhafrog (Aug 6, 2010)

Joshua Randall said:


> I love the Internet.




That's what I've thought most about this thread.  This foreign 1 1/2 x 2 1/2 inch paper ends up on some random US city.  It's kept in a drawer for years.  In a matter of days through the internet, there are no more mysteries.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 6, 2010)

buddhafrog said:


> That's what I've thought most about this thread.  This foreign 1 1/2 x 2 1/2 inch paper ends up on some random US city.  It's kept in a drawer for years.  In a matter of days through the internet, there are no more mysteries.



If by a matter of days you mean seven years, yes.


----------



## buddhafrog (Aug 6, 2010)

jonesy said:


> If by a matter of days you mean seven years, yes.




that's pretty funny.... I just assumed it was a recent thread.  Went back and you're right - 2003.  Well, it was put up 7 years ago, but no one really noticed it until recently.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 6, 2010)

The thread was started 7 years ago (2003), ran its course, and ended.

A spambot recently (2010) picked this thread to spam. You can't tell because the spam itself was deleted.

Once the thread was bumped, people started posting in it again, some of them not noticing how old it was originally.

And now you know... the rest of the story.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 6, 2010)

You know, this thread could be used as a pretty good example of the mechanics of the Internet. The information lives a life of its own and just keeps going. People notice it, keep it moving further. Old data turns into new data and the information evolves into and beyond the original specifications. Simple query turns into a global quest.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 5, 2010)

I wondered why I got a recent posrep for this thread.

The internet works in mysterious ways. And yes, I do feel slightly vindicated.  How fascinating.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Nov 6, 2010)

This is the best thread necromancy ever!  Are there more equally intriguing threads out there waiting to be revisited?  It was like a novel, with a surprise ending and everything!  :>


----------



## megamania (Nov 7, 2010)

The best never die


----------



## Flatus Maximus (Nov 7, 2010)

DumbPaladin said:


> This is the best thread necromancy ever!  Are there more equally intriguing threads out there waiting to be revisited?  It was like a novel, with a surprise ending and everything!  :>




I highly recommend anything by Captain_Commando.


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Nov 7, 2010)

Flatus Maximus said:


> I highly recommend anything by Captain_Commando.



 Yeah, I wonder how his pro DM career went?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 9, 2010)

As an aside (though I'm sure you've learned by now), the circles are a dead giveaway it's Korean, and not another Asian language.


----------



## kitsune9 (Nov 26, 2010)

I think someone may have answered this, but I took two years of Korean here in the SF Bay Area (there is an excellent Korean language school called the Intercultural Institute of California which I'd highly recommend to anyone who is interested in Korean). Your card is an advertisement for a massage parlor. 1 hour for 20,000 won which is roughly $20.

Sounds like fun.


----------

